# DGE-528T not working

## lessless

02:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter [1186:4300] (rev 10)

	Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter [1186:4300]

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR+ INTx-

	Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

	Region 0: I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

	Region 1: Memory at feaafc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

		Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

	Kernel modules: r8169

dmesg:

[ 1490.420338] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[ 1490.420382] r8169 0000:02:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[ 1490.420442] r8169 0000:02:01.0: (unregistered net_device): no PCI Express capability

[ 1490.422556] r8169 0000:02:01.0: eth1: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xe091ac00, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff, XID 9cf0f8ff IRQ 22

#ifconfig eth1 172.16.1.1/24 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

Drivers from vendor do not help!  :Sad: 

----------

## palettentreter

Well, do you have PCI-Express support enabled in your kernel? Can't think of another way to interpret that message...

----------

## lessless

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

yes, i do. card is pure pci, btw

----------

## Stonic

what's the output of: ifconfig -a ?

Does your NIC work with the liveCD? I remember using this card on a router box 1-2 years ago and I had the same problem (i installed the wrong kernel module though).

if you can boot the liveCD and the NIC works, see what modules you are using with lsmod. The kernel module in menuconfig might be deceiving though as I remember it was a pain finding the right one for that card.

Good luck!

----------

